# On Stoicism (Philip Melanchthon)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 11, 2022)

Stoic philosophy does not judge correctly on freedom from emotion (_apatheia_) and philosophises in a ridiculous way about things to be promoted (_proēgmenois_) and things in the second rank (_apoproēgmenois_), and those are most absurd who have said that no kind of philosophy is more similar to the Gospel than the teaching of the Stoics.

Philip Melanchthon, ‘On the distinction between the Gospel and Philosophy’ (1527) in _Orations on Philosophy and Education_, ed. Sachiko Kusukawa, trans. Christine F. Salazar (Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1999), pp 24-25.


----------

